# the official post your roof rack setup



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i just got the votex bars and i'm wondering what box and/or attachments to get for ski trips and other

so post your setup with details


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's my Yakima setup, I've only got the Powderhound for my snowboards at the moment.










:snowcool:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I thought the OP double posted for a second. :laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


>


completely shaved b6 a4 avant tailgate...don't really like


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

why only ibis white has roof rack?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Here is a crappy/current picture of my car on my way to FIXXFEST in Tampa

Thule rack and fairing, Rola Roof Basket all from www.etrailer.com


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

post details not just pics




neu318 said:


> Here is a crappy/current picture of my car on my way to FIXXFEST in Tampa


what kind of tray is that?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> post details not just pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed...

Rola Roof Basket: http://www.google.com/products/cata...&sa=X&ei=JG_KTqn2Is3wggfVyJFu&ved=0CG8Q8gIwAQ


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

this is official thread

i need inspiration


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

yakima setup with 44in fairing and powderhound snowboard mount.
since the bars are round, i just slip them down and no whistling or wind resistance since they are behind the fairing.
2 bike racks go on instead of them come spring time, so basically this thing is on all the time.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^which thule box is that?

guy wants to sell me their aerodynamic box thats supposed to save on gas but its 2x the price of the others


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Its an Ascent 1600. MPG loss was noticeable, but its so easy to take off and light that i only had it on when i needed it. And the more aero one didnt come in black....


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Neu318, nice seeing another A3 @ Fixx!! Heres a shot my friend took of mine..


S3 grill by FL.APRa3, on Flickr


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FL.APRa3 said:


> Neu318, nice seeing another A3 @ Fixx!! Heres a shot my friend took of mine..
> 
> 
> S3 grill by FL.APRa3, on Flickr


Same here Gabe!!


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

Thule for the win! I needed a setup to regularly transport my two kayaks. Found everything I needed on etrailer.com. I have the opensky system, and without any attachments on my rails, the sunroof opens 100% without issue.



















Moderate noise over 50mph.. it gets pretty bad if/when sunroof is open. I think next on the list is that fancy wind deflector.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

how much difference does the thule fairing make?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Rockymounts Euro Pitchfork bike holders


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Basic factory setup here for getting to & from my son's triathlons:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Maitre Absolut said:


> how much difference does the thule fairing make?


**it does help for wind noise!!*** not sure about aerodynamics since my mileage actually is affected when my racks are up, fairing or no fairing.

e


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

I get my 2012 a3 in January, cant wait to put a Thule roof rack up on her and take her to the mountain!:beer:


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

I got a Thule roof rack system but I was wondering how do you guys make sure there isn't any paint damage? Obviously the feet have the rubber on them but do you guys do anything else to help protect it?


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

I've got the Thule on mine. The fairing makes a difference. I've added another tray, but when I took this a friend was visiting so I put the Bones 3 on for the day.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

degraffb said:


> I got a Thule roof rack system but I was wondering how do you guys make sure there isn't any paint damage? Obviously the feet have the rubber on them but do you guys do anything else to help protect it?


Clear vinyl or contact paper


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

some nice setups here...i need to put mine up. ill get some pics this coming weekend (gotta start putting xmas lights for friends, so i have to transport my ladder on em)


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so i bought an ascent 1600 box over the holidays

the quick grips dont quite make it around the OEM bars, but hold it tight on the sides

how did you guys get the thule fairing to fit? the guy showed me how it doesnt fit on our fat OEM bars. is there a special attachment?


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Maître Absolu !

We have to meet together. I could show you how my Thule fairing is fitted!

Btw, I must say that I have Thule roof bars


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

degraffb said:


> I got a Thule roof rack system but I was wondering how do you guys make sure there isn't any paint damage? Obviously the feet have the rubber on them but do you guys do anything else to help protect it?


Get some of that clear bra material from a body shop or window tint place. It works great for under the feet of the towers.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I the only one in the world with an OEM rack? I've never seen them on another A3...


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

heres my yakima setup, 44in fairing, and powderhound snowboard rack (double bike rack summer), basically stays on year round.
kind of folds down parallel to the roof when not in use, so no whistling or anything like that.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Whispbar S16 through-bar 

Bike










Ski/snowboards










Pretty low profile so keeps the noise down, but the issue is I can only tilt the opensky and not open all the way with anything more than the bare rack attached to it.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

maverickar15 said:


> Whispbar S16 through-bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the Whispar have a channel like the Thule aero bars? Thule has x adapt kits which are like T bolts that slide in the channel to attach accessories. This way there are no knobs sticking down below the rack to interfere with open sky.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> Doesn't the Whispar have a channel like the Thule aero bars? Thule has x adapt kits which are like T bolts that slide in the channel to attach accessories. This way there are no knobs sticking down below the rack to interfere with open sky.


I may need to look into this...all my attachments are made by Yakima.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

KiltedCasper said:


> Am I the only one in the world with an OEM rack? I've never seen them on another A3...


You mean other than the 5 (including mine) in this thread alone?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yakima


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

after a 3 day snowboarding trip (yakima).


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

Thule 480R, KIT 1417, RB47, 872XT
RockyMounts Euro PitchForks


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

abadidol said:


>


I've used the same size Thule cargo box, but the previous generation. I love having the box; I use it instead of ski or snowboard mounts. Just pop the box open, toss in up to three boards and the boots, and off you go in weatherproof comfort for your gear. If you don't want the bulky box, they make a narrower one that'll still fit two boards.

I'm using Yakima Q-towers with the clips for the A3, and I think the crossbars are 48". No problem with clearance on OpenSky. I'd like to have the fairing, but I don't use the rack enough to justify it. The old-school Q-towers and round bars are definitely noisier than the newer stuff.

I've got two Yakima Copperhead bike mounts, and of course the Thule cargo carrier. I can get both the Thule and one bike mount on the 48" crossbars, but you can't open the box unless you take off the bike rack. I had to drill some additional mounting holes in the Thule in order to move it forward enough to clear my factory hatch spoiler. Also, the Thule mounts are designed for square bars or factory crossbars, but you can use it on the round Yakima bars if you make sure to use the half-width mount holes and shove the box all the way back before you tighten it down.


As for the more aerodynamic cargo box, I don't have any experience, but like one of the other posters, the non-aero box knocks my highway gas mileage down from 29 mpg to around 24 mpg at 65 mph.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my setup. 

Thule Podium Foot Pack, Inno crossbars, and Inno Rail Slider ski/snowboard carrier. Need to get a fairing for it but when the boards are on it's actually pretty quiet.


----------



## Appa (Nov 30, 2011)

jericks2 said:


> Here's my setup.
> 
> Thule Podium Foot Pack, Inno crossbars, and Inno Rail Slider ski/snowboard carrier. Need to get a fairing for it but when the boards are on it's actually pretty quiet.


Can you tell me the part number for the feet?
Is it #460 with #4014, or something else?

You have the setup I want. I already have the cross bars and stuff on my Avant. I just need the feet for the A3.

Is it easy (quick) to take off / put on the feet?

Thanks.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep, 460 Podium Foot Pack and 4014 Fit Kit. The fit kit doesn't use the holes in the roof rails but it's pretty nice because it gives you more flexibility as to where you mount the rack. I can easily install/uninstall the whole thing in less than 10 min by myself. Each "foot" has two allen screws that tighten/loosen the jaws of the fit kit.


----------



## Appa (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet.
Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

*anyone use non-oem with side rails?*

Just wondering if Yakima/Thule have towers/crossbars that hook up to the factory aluminum side rails? Looking for that flush OEM look, but being able to use the fairings w/out issue (since someone mentioned that the OEM bars are too fat.

side rails:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

asal said:


> Looking for that flush OEM look, but being able to use the fairings w/out issue (since someone mentioned that the OEM bars are too fat.


on the 1st page there are 2 A3's with OEM bars and thule fairing but they haven't posted how they installed them


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

asal said:


> Just wondering if Yakima/Thule have towers/crossbars that hook up to the factory aluminum side rails? Looking for that flush OEM look, but being able to use the fairings w/out issue (since someone mentioned that the OEM bars are too fat.


Replying to my own question, it looks like the Whispbars have a fit kit (at least for the Q5) that attach to the factory roof rails.

See pdf at rackattack: http://www.rackattack.com/product-pages/product-pdf/yakima-whispbar-fit-kit-491-instructions.pdf

anyone got pics of this setup on an A3?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Maitre Absolut said:


> on the 1st page there are 2 A3's with OEM bars and thule fairing but they haven't posted how they installed them





Maitre Absolut said:


> the quick grips dont quite make it around the OEM bars, but hold it tight on the sides


ya i saw that but no details. I also have a Yakima 16s skybox so I'm wondering about the clamps gripping that, but I guess the spacing issue wouldn't change no matter if I went OEM or aftermarket, or if the thickness of the bars matters at all at that point.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

asal said:


> Just wondering if Yakima/Thule have towers/crossbars that hook up to the factory aluminum side rails? Looking for that flush OEM look, but being able to use the fairings w/out issue (since someone mentioned that the OEM bars are too fat.


Literally right above your post is a conversation between me and Appa about my setup on factory rails... part numbers are mentioned.

P.S. you can trim the bars to get a more flush look.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

jericks2 said:


> Literally right above your post is a conversation between me and Appa about my setup on factory rails... part numbers are mentioned.
> 
> P.S. you can trim the bars to get a more flush look.


lol, thanks jericks, sometimes i can't see the forest for the trees :screwy:

I was just looking at the inno ones, they're not quite as svelte looking as the whispbar, but much more attractive in price. i was reading the thread about 2012 crossbars/whispbars and now i might be scared off because of the sunroof incompatibility (i also have open sky)

If price was equal and i could use my sunroof I'd be ok paying extra for the whispbar; but if the inno doesn't have that issue, i'd go function over form on this one.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Inno does not make any "feet" that will work on the factory side rails which is why I went with Thule (and I think the Thule foot packs look better too). However, Inno and Thule use the same size standard square crossbar... so I bought the crossbars and ski/snowboard attachment through Inno to save a few bucks.

All done the base rack (feet and crossbars) cost about $250 as compared to $400-500 for whispbar  Although, the whispbar does look sexier.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

By the way, I assume everybody here knows that it's a good idea to put a clear film (like clear bra) on the paint areas where the feet and clamps go, right?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

dreaminga3 said:


> By the way, I assume everybody here knows that it's a good idea to put a clear film (like clear bra) on the paint areas where the feet and clamps go, right?


i bought this kit and installed it a few weeks ago.

http://www.lamin-x.com/Roof-Rack-Paint-Protection-p/rr-8.htm

Simple plug and play took me 20 minutes. highly recommend


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

jericks2 said:


> Inno does not make any "feet" that will work on the factory side rails which is why I went with Thule (and I think the Thule foot packs look better too). However, Inno and Thule use the same size standard square crossbar... so I bought the crossbars and ski/snowboard attachment through Inno to save a few bucks.
> 
> All done the base rack (feet and crossbars) cost about $250 as compared to $400-500 for whispbar  Although, the whispbar does look sexier.


did you go w/the square bars over the aeroblade due to price only? The only thing i want to mount for now is a yakima skybox (and i do have a yakima fairing as well). I kinda like the look of the aeroblade.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Partially, I also chose the square bars because I knew that there would be no issues mixing and matching attachments (old and new) from different manufacturers. I like flexibility


----------



## dieselpete (Sep 26, 2010)

I opted to do this instead








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054401554/

Have Bike rack and can pull my small trailer.

Bonuses: NO wind noise, easier loading, No large increase in fuel cost.
Cons: maybe esthetics


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

After much deliberation and gnashing of teeth, here's the setup I went with. From advice on this and other threads I went with the Thule 460 with 4014 fit kit, Inno 50" square bars, and bought some locks off of craigslist. No issues opening sunroof w/crossbars mounted (but no roof box)

here's the kit installed on my rails:









here's a yakima 16s skybox mounted during my ski/boarding trip to VT last weekend 









i'm still debating on a fairing, because i think i'll be taking off the whole setup when i don't need to mount the cargo box for a trip. and the price of the fairings are a ripoff IMO.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

I updated my rack setup for the new race season so I can easily get 4 (event 5) bikes on the car.

I put on longer crossbars so I can put my Yakima SprocketRocket trays on the outside of the towers, then put two of the Yakima BOA setups on the inside. Added four wheel forks for the front wheels and it all works great. I can even open the sunroof with four bikes on top.

The BOAs are great. I actually didn't even install the rear part, I just tie a strap around the rear wheel to the crossbar. It keeps things looking a bit cleaner when the bikes are off.

Now I just need to figure out who to make my car stop feeling like a slug when it has four people, their gear and four bikes in it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thule fairing size... 38 or 44?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Thule fairing size... 38 or 44?


 I have the 44" on mine


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ cool. someone was selling/sold a 38" I think. I did pick up 2 carriers for $80/used though. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ cool. someone was selling/sold a 38" I think. I did pick up 2 carriers for $80/used though. :thumbup:


 Good deal dude


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

44. I might have a slightly used one for sale. Works on the Thule Rapid Aero bar.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mattA3 said:


> 44. I might have a slightly used one for sale. Works on the Thule Rapid Aero bar.


 I have the OEM rack. May be interested. I'm assuming it's the newer version?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ cool. someone was selling/sold a 38" I think. I did pick up 2 carriers for $80/used though. :thumbup:


 Nice deal. I have a Yakima 38" fairing that I can't use since it's way too small for my MDX and it won't fit on my thule A3 setup. The 38in is what the websites say to use but I like the look of the 44

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Here is my new Thule setup with the new Aerobars on my 2011 

sunroof is fully functional. 



I also had the local 3M clear bra installers put some 3m material under the feet for added protection for the paint.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

empivw said:


> Here is my new Thule setup with the new Aerobars on my 2011
> 
> sunroof is fully functional.
> 
> ...


 Can I have your shopping list? I'm just into an A3 and already looking @ racks. This seems to be the best solution and not losing open sky functionality.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Another Solution*

 

I just found this '99 PreRunner in great condition :thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

slowandlow said:


> Can I have your shopping list? I'm just into an A3 and already looking @ racks. This seems to be the best solution and not losing open sky functionality.


 Of course

Thule 480R rapid traverse foot pack
Thule aero blades 
Thule kit 1417

Check this link out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0OD5jOzag&feature=youtube_gdata_player


This kit is for cars with bare roof

Here it is in use









Looking up thru sky roof


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

Empivw: how much clearance do you have between the towers and the opensky when it is opening? My barely scrape by the towers, with maybe less than 1mm clearance. It makes me have a heart attack when I tested it. 


Slownlow: I have the same roof rack set up (minus the bike racks) as empivw if you want to see it. 

Just a heads up: If you prefer the Thule Aeroblade load bars in black (instead of the matte silver), the only place that sells them is rackoutfitters.com.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ cool. someone was selling/sold a 38" I think. I did pick up 2 carriers for $80/used though. :thumbup:


 ... So it came through then? - Awesome! 

I'm in the UK at the moment, got some spare keys for the barracudas cut. The key blank is available at UK locksmiths, so I got some spares while I was thinking of it. 

If anyone needs spares, it might be cheap to buy a group order of blanks, then any US locksmith should be able to cut them to match the originals.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

aspw said:


> Empivw: how much clearance do you have between the towers and the opensky when it is opening? My barely scrape by the towers, with maybe less than 1mm clearance. It makes me have a heart attack when I tested it.


 
If you installed it right and put the foot packs in the groove that is between paint and black portion, I have about 1/4" clearance maybe a bit more. 

When I first put this on I nearly hit the tower then I realize you can twist the feet so it fits perfectly inside the groove. 


here are some pictures, you can see the rubber portion are in the groove 



















Here is a video of the roof opening 

http://youtu.be/Vf-VOhSCQ2k 


Hope this Helps 

Thornton


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank you for posting that video Thornton! That's exactly what I needed to see.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Thornton coming up in the clutch! :beer:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

No problem, glad to help 


Originally I bought a brand new Whispbar set up with Yakima bike racks. I took it all home and installed it. I could not open the sunroof and the Yakima bike rack "Font Loader" was too long that it hit my hatch when opened. 

I returned it all and got the Thule setup. Honestly comparing the two and installing them both I think the Thule is a way better product for nearly the same price


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


>



Looks good, would look even better without the RAI Motorsports sticker though. Do you have to keep that on the car indefinitely cause of the work they did?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Looks good, would look even better without the RAI Motorsports sticker though. Do you have to keep that on the car indefinitely cause of the work they did?


Sticker will be gone. They're trying to get a magazine thing going for the car.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Sticker will be gone. They're trying to get a magazine thing going for the car.


Gotcha, magazine deal would be cool. keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## audiguy773 (Aug 14, 2012)

empivw said:


> If you installed it right and put the foot packs in the groove that is between paint and black portion, I have about 1/4" clearance maybe a bit more.
> 
> When I first put this on I nearly hit the tower then I realize you can twist the feet so it fits perfectly inside the groove.


You say that the feet can twist? I just received the 480 towers with the 1417 fit kit for a 2009 A3. The rear setup fits snug and tight in the groove but the front sit awkwardly and not secure in the lip, despite using the exact measurements from the manual. Did you have the same problem?


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

audiguy773 said:


> You say that the feet can twist? I just received the 480 towers with the 1417 fit kit for a 2009 A3. The rear setup fits snug and tight in the groove but the front sit awkwardly and not secure in the lip, despite using the exact measurements from the manual. Did you have the same problem?


What bars are you running?

on the Aeroblade the towers go inside underneath the bar. With the measurements from the manual i set the rack on the car. you can twis the feet so the foot sits in the groove.

I do not know if this will work with traditional square Thule bars though because I do not know how they attach. the aeroblades are like a channel and allow slight movement if you twist hard enough


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

looks good krazy

need to figure out how to reduce wind noise with the oem bars...thule fairing won't fit right


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> looks good krazy
> 
> need to figure out how to reduce wind noise with the oem bars...thule fairing won't fit right


But if tiptronic can do it...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> But if tiptronic can do it...


Black straps (velcro type). Only downside, they're sensitive to truck or high profile vehicle turbulence. They didnt 'flip over because the fairings did come with 4 extended 'clamps. but since it was 2nd hand, i only got 2 of the 4 thingys- which is then held down by a twist bolt (not sure what you call it) I will take a picture of what Im talking about. So yes, there is something out there that can hold the fairings properly.
Lately, I have not been using the fairings, and I seem to have gotten used to the wind-noise (although i've just got new tires, and all i hear now is the wind-noise :laugh: )


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Problem with ^^ is with open sky, the fairing doesn't clear the net that pops out from the front of the roof, it rests on it. At high speeds the fairing is pushed down on it and it will eventually break it.


----------



## audiguy773 (Aug 14, 2012)

empivw said:


> What bars are you running?
> 
> on the Aeroblade the towers go inside underneath the bar. With the measurements from the manual i set the rack on the car. you can twis the feet so the foot sits in the groove.
> 
> I do not know if this will work with traditional square Thule bars though because I do not know how they attach. the aeroblades are like a channel and allow slight movement if you twist hard enough


That must be the difference. 

I have the square bars and there doesn't seem to be any play in the feet. As such, the lip on the feet will not follow the groove as it widens towards the windshield. I eventually got the rack to feel secure, but it is definitely not a snug fit. I'm curious if anybody has a solution for this?

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Problem with ^^ is with open sky, the fairing does clear the net that pops out from the front of the roof, it rests on it. At high speeds the fairing is pushed down on it and it will eventually break it.


oic


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Problem with ^^ is with open sky, the fairing doesn't clear the net that pops out from the front of the roof, it rests on it. At high speeds the fairing is pushed down on it and it will eventually break it.


So you are saying I need some imagination...


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Problem with ^^ is with open sky, the fairing doesn't clear the net that pops out from the front of the roof, it rests on it. At high speeds the fairing is pushed down on it and it will eventually break it.


Not a problem with Thule rack and fairing using the stock location for the front bar.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> So you are saying I need some imagination...


i'm sure theres something that can be done, there isn't much to clear. 

Theres another problem though. When attaching the fairing to the OEM bar with the mechanism normaly used to tighten the real attachement (that goes around the square or aero bar), the fairing sits much more vertical then when properly attached, therefore more drag and noise.

3rd prooblem, you also have the real clips which will sit behind the bars which will look dumb unless you cut them off.












mattA3 said:


> Not a problem with Thule rack and fairing using the stock location for the front bar.


we are talking about OEM bar with thule fairing


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i'm sure theres something that can be done, there isn't much to clear.
> 
> Theres another problem though. When attaching the fairing to the OEM bar with the mechanism normaly used to tighten the real attachement (that goes around the square or aero bar), the fairing sits much more vertical then when properly attached, therefore more drag and noise.
> 
> ...


None of these turned out to be a problem for me. I trimmed the plastic loops, then attached to t-bolt with a nylon insert lock nut instead of the plastic thumb screws.

The fairing sits at approx 45deg instead of 30. It still offers a considerable reduction of wind noise. This is possibly because the gap between the top of the fairing and my two bike holders is not much at all. I'll post pics asap.

Also, the cloth part of the open sky does not touch the fairing at all. I might tweek the install a bit later, but over all, I'm very satisfied with the look and functionality.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ Up close pics?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks more like 60 degrees. 

Also your fairing does not clear the front of the sunroof. It isn't resting on the glass part of the roof.

If you say it's just as stable and that there's significant wind noise reduction when open, then ill consider it. Though I do find it looks a bit funny sitting so vertical.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I can probably do w/o the fairing and will only install the rack when needed (which isn't too often yet).

In hindsight, I kind of wish I didn't get this used OEM rack and went with something like Thule that has more options/accessories. But I did get a pretty decent deal out of mine.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Also your fairing does not clear the front of the sunroof. It isn't resting on the glass part of the roof.


 Not sure what you mean exactly, but it sounds as if you're under the impression that the front part isn't glass... 

It is.

The only roof section which isn't glass is the bit with the shark-fin antenna mounted on it.

All the rest is glass.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly, but it sounds as if you're under the impression that the front part isn't glass...
> 
> It is.
> 
> ...



I thought the very front part wasn't glass. I'll have to check it out closely.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly, but it sounds as if you're under the impression that the front part isn't glass...
> 
> It is.
> 
> ...


I meant its still resting on the "mesh" portion of the sunroof and not the solid glass. At speed the fairing is held in place by being pressed down. We (myself and the local thule retailer/installer) were under the impression that the "mesh" would not support the fairing being pressed down on it at high speed, though we never tried it.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> I can probably do w/o the fairing and will only install the rack when needed (which isn't too often yet).
> 
> In hindsight, I kind of wish I didn't get this used OEM rack and went with something like Thule that has more options/accessories. But I did get a pretty decent deal out of mine.


hey if its a good enough deal i would've as well. But aesthetically i think the OEM sits a little too high. 

As another option, the INNO fairing has been known to fit many more applications easier and sit nice on the car. Best places to get one are rackattack.com and orsracksdirect.com I have an extra 10% off code right now for ORSracks if anyone wants it. PM me.

The INNOs are also cheaper than the THule/yakima fairings which is a plus. ORSRACKSDIRECT INNO FAIRING LINK


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Maitre Absolut said:


> I meant its still resting on the "mesh" portion of the sunroof and not the solid glass. At speed the fairing is held in place by being pressed down. We (myself and the local thule retailer/installer) were under the impression that the "mesh" would not support the fairing being pressed down on it at high speed, though we never tried it.


Ah, got it.

Yes the mesh will tear, for sure.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

gonna buy thule bike attachments today

which will fit on OEM fat bars and which do you recommend?

518 - echelon 255$
513 - domestic 200$
517 - Peloton 195$
516 - Prologue 140$


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Looks more like 60 degrees.


Actually, it is precisely 54º.



> Also your fairing does not clear the front of the sunroof. It isn't resting on the glass part of the roof.


As seen in two of the photos, only the middle feet contact the glass, albeit slightly. The outers are about an inch behind. Still, in this position, the fairing doesn't come into contact with the cloth. 



> If you say it's just as stable and that there's significant wind noise reduction when open, then ill consider it. Though I do find it looks a bit funny sitting so vertical.


 Admittedly, the aesthetics aren't dialed in. I'll eventually fab four extensions of the required length to fix the positioning.
As it stands now, it does the job and is a welcome improvement over driving without the fairing.

I think anyone concerned about wind noise, (like myself) wouldn't be driving at highway speeds with the opensky open -- with or without a roof rack. So, in a way, the position of the fairing at speed, with the sunroof open is sort of a moot point. IME, the sunroof gets shut once I start rolling.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so i bought bike supports


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

134k


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

I would be posting my setup here, but someone stole the Yakima rack right off my car in broad daylight yesterday afternoon. Despite being locked down, it looks like you can steal Yakima's without even opening the doors. Not even sure if insurance will cover it as it wasn't "inside" the car.

Same setup as this:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

dfischer1 said:


> I would be posting my setup here, but someone stole the Yakima rack right off my car in broad daylight yesterday afternoon. Despite being locked down, it looks like you can steal Yakima's without even opening the doors. Not even sure if insurance will cover it as it wasn't "inside" the car.
> 
> Same setup as this:


Sorry to hear that 

did it damage your car?


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> did it damage your car?


Only a few scratches where it looks like they used screwdrivers to pry it off.


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

empivw thanks for posting the video of the opensky opening and close. That definitely helped. 

my aeroblade is still making some whistling noise when going about 30-40mph, not sure if i need to re-cut the black rubber strips... right now i just turn the radio up high. 

my whole set up is finally done for now. I will be adding two fork mount bike racks next spring. Right now I have a trunk mount bike rack that will suffice till then. 

Spoiler clearance:
I had to add the felt-side of the Velcro to the box because the spoiler was hitting the box just a tad.I could move the box further up front, but I chose to attach velcro instead.

Sharkfin antenna clerance:
No problems at all. 



Thule...
Rapid Traverse 480R towers
1417 Fit Kit
ARB53 Aeroblade
Ascent 1600 cargo box


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ cool. someone was selling/sold a 38" I think. I did pick up 2 carriers for $80/used though. :thumbup:


Purchased 2 used bike carriers for $80 :thumbup:

Does not fit OEM rack :thumbdown:

Sold bike carriers for $100 :thumbup: :thumbup: profit!

Now...what carriers to get?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Purchased 2 used bike carriers for $80 :thumbup:
> 
> Does not fit OEM rack :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


barracuda:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> barracuda:


Yea, that's what I've been told. I 'found' a pair on Craigslist, but that dude wouldn't ship even though I would provide shipping stuff :thumbdown:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I can't prounounce 'Baccaruda'.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions.

I've got a monkey on my back... and he knows Karate!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...Which bike rack is that? -Looks nice and light.

Is it stable at speed? -If it shakes a lot, you might want to try moving the 'grab-point' further up the downtube, away from the bottom bracket, and closer to the steering tube.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Shot of my rack in use


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

empivw said:


> Shot of my rack in use


I like your stance :thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> I like your stance :thumbup:


Thanks! It has coilovers and I'm at 25" all around. Thinking of going down another 1/4 to 1/2


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

VWAddict said:


> ...Which bike rack is that? -Looks nice and light.
> 
> Is it stable at speed? -If it shakes a lot, you might want to try moving the 'grab-point' further up the downtube, away from the bottom bracket, and closer to the steering tube.


Thule Criterium. VERY stable.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Dos vehiculos... side-by-each.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

empivw said:


> Shot of my rack in use


I love your car so much. Scuba Blue is so awesome, much nicer than my Sprint Blue (which I still love). 
Those VMR's in 19's with their concavity suit this shape very well, much better than the OEM 18" RS4.


----------



## Atriot (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Atriot said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

That thing is just screamin for new shoes!!


----------



## Atriot (Jan 31, 2004)

In the spring. Any recommendations?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I went with red, this car looks great in red.

Lots of choices. But I'd definitely go black 19's. I have TSW Nurburgrings that I love. Very light and good looking but they don't come in black directly. There's also always good ol' VMR's.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*A3 + OEM Load Bars + RockyMounts Euro Pitch Fork*



























































































Rack-specific thread here: A3 + OEM Load Bars + RockyMounts Euro Pitch Fork


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Audi X2 + Cannondale X2


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Anyone running the OEM load bars with a basket? Would love to find a clean set-up that uses the t-track and doesn't cost $800. Anyone?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just ordered this for $95: 











http://www.amazon.com/Curt-18115-Ro...TF8&qid=1353943059&sr=8-1&keywords=Curt+18115


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Just ordered this for $95:
> 
> CURT Roof Mounted Cargo Rack on Amazon


That's a killer deal. Do you know if the U bolts are long enough to wrap around our OEM load bars? See install instructions here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> That's a killer deal. Do you know if the U bolts are long enough to wrap around our OEM load bars? See install instructions here.


Have no clue. I've since sold my OEM bars and picked up the newer Thule ones. From the looks of it, I highly doubt it, but once I receive the kit, I can measure the length of the bolts for you.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally some snow at Big Bear Lake In Southern California so put the Thule racks up to snowboard for the first time this season. Quattro drove awesome on snow/ice roads.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*thule aero*

rack city rackrack city


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

*What set up would you recommend? Thule? Yakima?*

I head out to ski or bike once in awhile, but what's really swaying me into getting a roof rack is my hockey bag with equipment. I'm getting pretty sick of taking out my sub in the trunk every time I head to hockey a few times a week (bag doesn't fit in the backseat and I don't want it on the leather anyways), plus on long trips I miss the bass. 

Has anyone put a hockey bag on their roof rack set up and is happy with how it's set up? If so which one works good, and what set up do you recommend for what I'm going to be using it for? I've done some research and so far OEM is out of the question because of the work involved such as drilling holes and pulling the headliner. 

And my 06 A3 is open sky just so you guys know!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

06A3Stage2 said:


> I head out to ski or bike once in awhile, but what's really swaying me into getting a roof rack is my hockey bag with equipment. I'm getting pretty sick of taking out my sub in the trunk every time I head to hockey a few times a week (bag doesn't fit in the backseat and I don't want it on the leather anyways), plus on long trips I miss the bass.
> 
> Has anyone put a hockey bag on their roof rack set up and is happy with how it's set up? If so which one works good, and what set up do you recommend for what I'm going to be using it for? I've done some research and so far OEM is out of the question because of the work involved such as drilling holes and pulling the headliner.
> 
> And my 06 A3 is open sky just so you guys know!


Are you looking for basket or a cargo box?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

06A3Stage2 said:


> I've done some research and so far OEM is out of the question because of the work involved such as drilling holes and pulling the headliner.


Not true. There is an OEM one for roofs without roof rails.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Neither a basket or cargo box, would prefer just a roof rack that i could strap my bag too, with the option of a putting skis or a mountain bike/bmx bike/ lowrider bike on. 

One with the option of adding a basket would do me more use then a cargo box would, but I'd probably get all my use just out of a roof rack with the proper set up for bike/skis/hockey bag. 

And do you have any pics and part numbers of what you're talking about krazyboi? Are you talking about the votex bars?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

06A3Stage2 said:


> Neither a basket or cargo box, would prefer just a roof rack that i could strap my bag too, with the option of a putting skis or a mountain bike/bmx bike/ lowrider bike on.
> 
> One with the option of adding a basket would do me more use then a cargo box would, but I'd probably get all my use just out of a roof rack with the proper set up for bike/skis/hockey bag.
> 
> And do you have any pics and part numbers of what you're talking about krazyboi? Are you talking about the votex bars?


They make votex bars for cars without rails and for cars with rails. Its the rails which require drilling, not the bars.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

06A3Stage2 said:


> I've done some research and so far OEM is out of the question because of the work involved such as drilling holes and pulling the headliner.
> 
> And my 06 A3 is open sky just so you guys know!


Dude, you're SO far off base it's not even funny...

ROOF RAILS Require headliner removal and drilling... that's NOT what you need to carry things. -You need BASE CARRIER BARS.

There are two types of OEM base carrier bars: one for cars with roof rails (which you don't have anyway, so stop thinking about them!) and one for cars WITHOUT roof rails. Those mount right on.

I had the OEM base carrier bars for cars without rails. I could take them on & off. No drilling, but it kinda needs two people or you've got to be very careful not to scratch the paint.

I eventually switched to a European Thule setup. the bars are wider (I can carry up to 5 bike racks now) and thinner/more aero (so they make a lot less noise at speed)

crappy cellphone photo into the light, but here's my Thule setup (on the right) parked next to the OEM setup (on the left) -Same car, same color, same everything.










BOTH clear the Opensky roof. DO NOT buy anything which mounts to the bars by bolting "around and underneath" the bars. This WILL foul on the glass as it moves back. -Buy accessories which are *SLOT*-mounted.

Neither of these cars have roof rails. FORGET roof-rails. STOP ASKING about roof-rails. You don't need roof rails. You need carrier bars.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

but, what about roof-rails? :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Oh, you may need those.

:laugh:


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

empivw said:


> Thule 480R rapid traverse foot pack
> Thule aero blades
> Thule kit 1417
> 
> ...


This is what I went w/ after much deliberation. Works perfectly and couldn't be happier. If you want to carry your hockey gear on the roof, add a basket and be done. Installing/removing carrying attachments is a cinch. I remove my board/ski carrier in


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

abadidol said:


>


Curious whether your car top box interferes with GPS reception - the little sharkfin where the GPS antenna is seems to sit right under the back of where that car top box sits.

Anyone have a car top box and GPS - how's it work?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a shark fin that my sat radio works from (I don't have gps) I drove from VA to VT without losing sat radio signal

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I didnt have GPS only sat radio, and never had any problems.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I have SAT radio and RNS-E navigation... I don't have a roof box, but I've pondered getting one. -There've been a couple for sale on the local Craigslist at REALLY cheap, and I've thought about getting one, but never have.

But even if it DID affect navigation, you could simply unplug the blue Fakra from the back of the head unit, and plug in a 'puck' antennna under the dash. -They go for ten bucks on eBay. -Either use that one for the foreseeable future, or -if it bothers you- re-plug the roof antenna when you're not using the roof box.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help, all. If I do get the car top box, I'll do some testing with the GPS antenna and let peoples know what happens. It seems that many of the boxes don't cover all the way to the back of the car, so hopefully the shark fin antenna will still get some good reception.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well, if the box is ABS or fiber or whatever, then it won't block signals anyway... I think you're probably over-thinking it.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Five Baccarudas... all filled:



















Makes for a DEFINITE hit on the gas mileage, I can tell you that!!!


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

^^^ Approved! Five bikes and one car, great job on prioritizing muscle power. What kind of gas mileage do you get with the whole fleet on top?

 

I've got Thule bars, Thule ski rack and Yakima Viper bike trays. All items are a homogepoge of stuff grabbed from cars that have been sold or otherwise no longer exist. The ski rack will come off sometime in about July when the snow is truly gone from the mountains.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Thule Rapid Aero bars, 480R feet, 1417 fit kit, 870XT fairing:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

DLV said:


> What kind of gas mileage do you get with the whole fleet on top?


Well of course it depends a LOT on speed, but with five-up I'd have to keep it at or below 55MPH to be safe. -Jamming on the anchors is a different experience with over 100lbs up top.

That said, I think at 55MPH steady speed it might be down around 24MPG...

This morning -by way of reference- I drove to work at an indicated 31MPG (10 miles highway, 8 miles surface roads) with just the bars, two racks and no bikes on top. Gas mileage drops dramatically with rising speed once there's more than one up there.


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

*Thule cargo box in action*

1. Rapid Traverse 480R towers (for no OEM roof rails)
2. 1417 Fit Kit
3. Aeroblade load bars ARB53
4. Ascent 1600 roof cargo carrier

Stuffed the box this weekend to go camping. 2x adults 2x kids. The camp stove is in the very back of the cargo box, which did intermittently interfere with my SAT radio reception. 

I drove to and from work for a week with the cargo box mounted, but empty, that does not interfere with my SAT or FM radio signals. I have no GPS so no feedback on that.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

aspw said:


> 3. Aeroblade load bars ARB53


Wow.

How many times have you banged your temple on that, climbing in & out?!??!

:laugh:

Looking good. -But any reason for the 53 as opposed to the 47?


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> Wow.
> 
> How many times have you banged your temple on that, climbing in & out?!??!
> 
> ...


The place I ordered the bars from, rackattack or ors can't remember which now, told me to go with 53" so I did. I did bang my noggin against it a few time before I learnt... Maybe in the future ill swap it out. But now I have more pressing issues like.... How do I fit 4 MTB on this thing... Ok ok I did see your 5-bike epic set up. But man that looks a tad erm scary.

#firstworldproblem


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

aspw said:


> The place I ordered the bars from, rackattack or ors can't remember which now, told me to go with 53" so I did. I* did bang my noggin against it a few time* before I learnt... Maybe in the future ill swap it out. But now I have more pressing issues like.... How do I fit 4 MTB on this thing... Ok ok I did see your 5-bike epic set up. But man that looks a tad erm scary.
> 
> #firstworldproblem


a hacksaw will solve that problem. Just cut em down and put the rubber end caps back on :thumbup:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

asal said:


> a hacksaw will solve that problem. Just cut em down and put the rubber end caps back on :thumbup:


Unfortunately you cannot cut the aero bars. Just like ASPW, I bought my rack from rackattack and the Thule website sayd 53" bars. I personally have not smacked my head on them but my wife has.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

aspw said:


> But now I have more pressing issues like.... How do I fit 4 MTB on this thing... Ok ok I did see your 5-bike epic set up. But man that looks a tad erm scary.
> 
> #firstworldproblem


Heh... yeah, and those five bikes aren't even on 53"... they're on fifty!

I've got a 47 also, for more modest stuff with NO overhang. I'll probably keep the 50's for times when I need a LOT of bikes/stuff. (I've had three different racks on this car already!)


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

empivw said:


> Unfortunately you cannot cut the aero bars. Just like ASPW, I bought my rack from rackattack and the Thule website sayd 53" bars. I personally have not smacked my head on them but my wife has.


ah didn't notice they were the aero variety. I double checked my order, mine are 50" bars and are definitely not too big, though I thought about cutting them down a little to look more flush aesthetically.

One reason to leave them bigger is to fit extra bike racks, etc. up there, which, after all, is the reason we buy these things right?


----------



## bigmik (Nov 5, 2012)

My "PRORACK"


----------



## bigmik (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry pictures is not my cup of tea 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1062...277518784264112290/albums/5883677258943416657


----------



## bigmik (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry pictures is not my cup of tea 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1062...277518784264112290/albums/5883677258943416657


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's my set up. Thule 1417 fit kit, 480r, arb47 aeroblades, sportrack (Thule) cargo basket, and cargo net (not in pics).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

06A3Stage2 said:


> Here's my set up. Thule 1417 fit kit, 480r, arb47 aeroblades, sportrack (Thule) cargo basket, and cargo net (not in pics).


What's that holding your bumper to the fender?


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> What's that holding your bumper to the fender?


SRR Quick Release Bumper Kit. The tabs are gone on the one side of the bumper and it seemed to hold it up and do the trick for now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Interesting. Wonder if there's a way to install in on the inside instead


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

New roof rack (and new roof rails)....

Thule Aeroblades, powdercoated black. Got 'em from this place - they have them powdercoated black for free if you get the whole rack setup from them - http://www.rackoutfitters.com/thule-rapid-podium-black-aeroblade-complete-roof-rack-flush-rails/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

free4s0me said:


> New roof rack (and new roof rails)....
> 
> Thule Aeroblades, powdercoated black. Got 'em from this place - they have them powdercoated black for free if you get the whole rack setup from them - http://www.rackoutfitters.com/thule-rapid-podium-black-aeroblade-complete-roof-rack-flush-rails/


Hmm, I like that black idea!


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing to special with a personal touch on the fairing.

Used Thule pieces from Tex'ers with a green Rocky mount.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

^^nice i like the white digital camo


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Maitre Absolut said:


> ^^nice i like the white digital camo


you might have seen this then?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

asal said:


> you might have seen this then?


let me rephrase

"i like white digital camo in small quantities"

for a whole car, large print camo is nicest


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

free4s0me said:


> New roof rack (and new roof rails)....
> 
> Thule Aeroblades, powdercoated black. Got 'em from this place - they have them powdercoated black for free if you get the whole rack setup from them - http://www.rackoutfitters.com/thule-rapid-podium-black-aeroblade-complete-roof-rack-flush-rails/


That looks really good!


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> That looks really good!


Thanks. Super happy with how the black Aeroblades look on the black rails.

Here's a pic with the Thule Sonic L box after driving from Texas to Colorado. Great trip, so happy to be up here. Box and rack worked out perfectly. No problem with the GPS antenna.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

kharma said:


> Thule Rapid Aero bars, 480R feet, 1417 fit kit, 870XT fairing


Added a pair of red Rocky Mounts, shttay pic:










edit: slightly better pic


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

free4s0me said:


> Thanks. Super happy with how the black Aeroblades look on the black rails.
> 
> Here's a pic with the Thule Sonic L box after driving from Texas to Colorado. Great trip, so happy to be up here. Box and rack worked out perfectly. No problem with the GPS antenna.


Same setup, wanna hang out??


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Have you guys noticed any loss of MPG w/ the box?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn it, I really need OEM base bars

Anyone selling?


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Been running this same set up since 2006*

Old picture. 
Thule towers and square bars with Thule box, bike racks and fairing.










Original post to when I picked it up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2385801-Roof-racks-for-the-A3&p=28167916#poststop


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

put an aero roof rack on my RC car


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

slowandlow said:


> Have you guys noticed any loss of MPG w/ the box?


Yeah, probably ~3 MPGs lower with the box. That's also counting a packed car and packed box. 

Measuring by fuel put in the tank (not on the in-dash computer) on a trip from Texas to Colorado and back, we probably averaged 34 with a full car and full box. That's on a TDI. With A/C blasting. The in-dash computer always overestimates by 3 or 4 MPGs.

Without the box, car would have done 36-37 on the same trip.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Cajetan said:


> Same setup, wanna hang out??


Whoa that's awesome. You must also be very smart and good looking and talented at pool....


----------



## NY TDI (Mar 23, 2012)

Running with 47" Thule Aeroblade load bars. Like a glove...


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

NY TDI said:


> Running with 47" Thule Aeroblade load bars. Like a glove...


Damn, that's tidy :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

saw this the other day on an allroad
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9107958787/lightbox/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NY TDI said:


> Running with 47" Thule Aeroblade load bars. Like a glove...


Looks great. I should find someone willing to trade some shorter bars for mine.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> saw this the other day on an allroad
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9107958787/lightbox/


amazing :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Where did everyone get their bars from? And Roof box suggestions? Something that will hold a good amount of snowboards/ski's


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Where did everyone get their bars from? And Roof box suggestions? Something that will hold a good amount of snowboards/ski's


Rackattack.com has some good deals and showed good customer service when I did business with them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks!

And alright - tally of who thinks which rack is best?
Thinking the Thule with the 47" areo bars.


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

hard to believe theres 165K on it 
yakima setup, with fairing, 2 bike trays, and powderhound for winter


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Rackattack.com has some good deals and showed good customer service when I did business with them.


I agree, they're very nice to deal with on the phone and in person. I went to one of their stores in Denver and they were very cool there too.

I also have bought from ORSRacksDirect.com out of VT, and they're really cool too. I can almost always find a 10% off coupon for them as well. They also have some good deals occasionally on their "red hot" items (previous returns, OB, etc)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Both websites seem good, my issue becomes shipping to Canada 

Did find an OEM rack on Kijiji for 150... Hoping its not sold! 

For the nice Thule set up locally it runs 580.

Edit...

Have been thinking of the Whispbar set up. Man its nice.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Both websites seem good, my issue becomes shipping to Canada
> 
> Did find an OEM rack on Kijiji for 150... Hoping its not sold!
> 
> ...


I think whispbar is sweet; I decided against it at the last minute though. It doesn't allow for opening of the sunroof (might allow tilt, but not retract), and the main motivation for me getting whispbar would be to just leave it on the car all year. 

As it is now I like my thule square bar setup, and I can take it off my rails in like 5 min. I do need to buy a proper fairing though for times I'm not sporting any roof bling. This one fell off on the highway since it didn't fit quite right, lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a good point, but then again - how often does anyone actually drive with the roof rack with their sunroof open? I know when my bikes were up top it was way to noisy!


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Have been thinking of the Whispbar set up. Man its nice.


I have the Whispbar, but I also don't have open sky to deal with. But I love it and it is left on the car year round between the bike racks (RockyMounts Euro Pitchforks) or the snowboard rack (Fat Cat 6). Thinking of getting a box (maybe a Skybox 16) for snowboard season and selling the Fat Cat.

I've yet to have a good experience with RackAttack (they are expensive and their staff is douchey, and we have two local RA shops in the Denver-Metro area). I've pretty much bought all of my stuff from ORS Racks because of cost (even with freight they are cheaper than RA purchased locally) but also because their people have been really helpful for my loads of stupid questions.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got some pictures with the whispbars?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

kobrian85 said:


> I have the Whispbar, but I also don't have open sky to deal with. But I love it and it is left on the car year round between the bike racks (RockyMounts Euro Pitchforks) or the snowboard rack (Fat Cat 6). Thinking of getting a box (maybe a Skybox 16) for snowboard season and selling the Fat Cat.
> 
> I've yet to have a good experience with RackAttack (they are expensive and their staff is douchey, and we have two local RA shops in the Denver-Metro area). I've pretty much bought all of my stuff from ORS Racks because of cost (even with freight they are cheaper than RA purchased locally) but also because their people have been really helpful for my loads of stupid questions.


That's too bad about RA; they did have some 'spunky' associates there so i could see catching them on the wrong day might leave that impression. But again i've only had 2 phone conversations and the 1 trip to store.

The Skybox 16 is what I have, and it works out great for my ski trips. I can fit a couple pairs of skis in bags, and my snowboard, as well as helmets, etc. and a day pack. It doesn't look too big, and is quiet on the road. It is a a long-ish box and it does inhibit the hatch from opening all the way, but i don't like seeing the box over the windshield so it *might* push far enough forward; definitely not in the OEM roof rail mount points though.

posted this a while back, on car, the yakima stickers came off in cold weather:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That is a decent size and looking box. Considering a similar size. However the massive jumbo thule one would be badd ass too lol


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

asal said:


> but i don't like seeing the box over the windshield so it *might* push far enough forward; definitely not in the OEM roof rail mount points though.


Haha, I remember using my parents Q7 thule box and seeing about a foot of it looking through the windshield. :laugh:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Got some pictures with the whispbars?


I'll take a couple pics and post some for you tonight.




asal said:


> The Skybox 16 is what I have, and it works out great for my ski trips. I can fit a couple pairs of skis in bags, and my snowboard, as well as helmets, etc. and a day pack. It doesn't look too big, and is quiet on the road. It is a a long-ish box and it does inhibit the hatch from opening all the way, but i don't like seeing the box over the windshield so it *might* push far enough forward; definitely not in the OEM roof rail mount points though.


What's the longest ski you can get in the Skybox 16? I ran over to REI last month and was hoping to grab a pair of skis and see what would fit in the box and REI didn't have any skis... The sales guy said he can get 185's in his. I'm not really concerned about it other than my buddy skis, but he said his longest set were 185's so I'm hoping I'm good going that route.

Ideally the 36" wide by 90" long ski box is what I'd like - but I also don't want the box to hang way over the windshield.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep my dad's are 185s and he had them in a slim bag I think there was about 4-6 inches left


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay found an Oem roof bar set up for 160 bucks. Locally even. 

As for roof boxes I am thinking one that is about 75 inches since we don't ski don't need one that long. Undecided on one that is wider or not. Will have to do test fitting. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Scratch that. Guy sold it out from under me. Dick. Stupid kijiji. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's my Whispbar setup


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang that does look like. 

However there is a sale on the Thule Aerobar set up this week. So looking like










I will be doing this!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Finally installed my box lift


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

^^

That's awesome. Quite the tidy garage you have :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Dang that does look like.
> 
> However there is a sale on the Thule Aerobar set up this week. So looking like
> 
> ...


Well got mine... ended up with a great deal on the square bars... hard to say no to 300 dollars cheaper. 










Anyone else have an issue with the feet being just inside of the gutter? Am I retarded ?

will post more better pictures later! So far so good. Testing it with bikes this weekend! Wind noise isn't actually to bad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup I am dumb. Got it sorted now, just had to angle the feet a bit different before tightening it down. 





































I have a woodgrain thule fairing I made... not sure if it will go with the car. Might give it a shot, if it looks good i will router in some Audi Rings.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone have the Inno Shadow 15 cargo box? 

Didn't see one in this thread but no one has posted in here for a while. 

I just picked up the Whispbars and am now looking for a good cargo box, I'd just like to see it on the car before I order it. :wave:


----------



## rad_rob (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a big favor to ask you guys. Would someone on here be willing to take some pictures of how the feet look by themselves? I am going to be building my own roof rack setup, and kind of wanted to see exactly how they clamp on to the car. I haven't been able to find pictures of them by themselves, so I was wondering if someone on here had their handy and could take some detailed photos of them for me. It would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rad_rob said:


> I have a big favor to ask you guys. Would someone on here be willing to take some pictures of how the feet look by themselves? I am going to be building my own roof rack setup, and kind of wanted to see exactly how they clamp on to the car. I haven't been able to find pictures of them by themselves, so I was wondering if someone on here had their handy and could take some detailed photos of them for me. It would be very much appreciated. Thanks!



Found this online see if that's what you're looking for:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

rad_rob said:


> I have a big favor to ask you guys. Would someone on here be willing to take some pictures of how the feet look by themselves? I am going to be building my own roof rack setup, and kind of wanted to see exactly how they clamp on to the car. I haven't been able to find pictures of them by themselves, so I was wondering if someone on here had their handy and could take some detailed photos of them for me. It would be very much appreciated. Thanks!





















two I have from my old car.

But why are you building your own?

They can be found for fairly inexpensive. I mean you can even buy just the feet from Thule.


----------



## rad_rob (Mar 6, 2013)

Ponto said:


> two I have from my old car.
> 
> But why are you building your own?
> 
> They can be found for fairly inexpensive. I mean you can even buy just the feet from Thule.


This is pretty much what I was looking for. Thanks! 

I run a CNC machine shop, and from time to time (which pretty much means non-stop), I like building my own stuff. haha. This weekend I was in the shop working on some side work, and got the idea to just make my own. Sure I can buy them for fairly inexpensive, but I think it would be pretty cool to just make my own custom set. :thumbup:

That being said, I may get into designing it and just decide to buy a setup anyways. Mine probably wouldn't be lockable, which is kind of a big deal with all the horror stories I read of people getting their racks stolen. We'll see though, I will definitely update my progress in here should I decide to build my own.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

rad_rob said:


> This is pretty much what I was looking for. Thanks!
> 
> I run a CNC machine shop, and from time to time (which pretty much means non-stop), I like building my own stuff. haha. This weekend I was in the shop working on some side work, and got the idea to just make my own. Sure I can buy them for fairly inexpensive, but I think it would be pretty cool to just make my own custom set. :thumbup:
> 
> That being said, I may get into designing it and just decide to buy a setup anyways. Mine probably wouldn't be lockable, which is kind of a big deal with all the horror stories I read of people getting their racks stolen. We'll see though, I will definitely update my progress in here should I decide to build my own.


Soon as you said CNC it all makes sense. 

Look forward to seeing what you create!!


----------



## smswany (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought I'd throw another photo up of a Thule setup.

AeroBlades with a Thule Sonic box.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

OEM bars w/thule fairing and RockyMounts bike rack


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

cookboy said:


> OEM bars w/thule fairing and RockyMounts bike rack


did you ghetto mount the fairing?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fairing actually looks ok, I thought it might look funny on our cars. Maybe I shouldn't have sold my Peruvian Walnut one I made. 

Oh and relevant.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> did you ghetto mount the fairing?


It sure is


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I guess I should post a photo of my setup before Ponto beats me too it.

OEM bars with Thule side arms. I don't dig the fairing on our cars.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Rocky Mounts in red... the rare "in use" shot:


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Decided upon black aeroblades and am gonna give the thule criterium a shot. Pics when it arrives. If i dont like the criterium i will probably try the side arm.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I really want to get the rocky mount brass knuckle side arms though.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Im with you on that but cant wait 2 months. The thule sidearm is also $200 im pretty sure.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys! Got my first Audi a few weeks ago and I LOVE IT!!! Traded my 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee for a 2011 Audi A3 Sportback TDI. Question is, I got a call from the dealer (wasnt an Audi dealer) and they received the stock roof rack but it doesnt have a key or anything. Had no idea I even had a rack so I am happy nonetheless. So where do I get a new key from??

Thanks
Greg


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

As far as I know, OEM Audi crossbars do not have locks or provisions for a lock. See my post http://forums.fourtitude.com/showpost.php?p=79650712. YMMV.

Brian


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder by key if they mean the t-handle tool to put it on. I know when I bough mine it came with a piece of paper telling me which one it was in case it ever had to be replaced.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Are you guys with thule bars installing them by thule instructions or are you placing them centered over the grooves in the doors? From my understanding thules instructions place the bars a little bit forward of the grooves. Ill be laying clear bra and would hate to have to do it twice. Not sure if it would matter but i would think placement might have a little bit to do with wind noise.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> Are you guys with thule bars installing them by thule instructions or are you placing them centered over the grooves in the doors? From my understanding thules instructions place the bars a little bit forward of the grooves. Ill be laying clear bra and would hate to have to do it twice. Not sure if it would matter but i would think placement might have a little bit to do with wind noise.


I've been installing them over the grooves, a bit further forward would actually be good... little better hatch clearance with the bike carrier on. Will try that this weekend.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Over the grooves for me.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Check out step 5 on these instructions. It shows to place the front of the tower 270 mm from the edge of windscreen. 

http://www.rackattack.com/product-pages/product-pdf/thule-fit-kit-1417-instructions.pdf


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't follow instructions. I wanted my load bars spaced further apart so my snowboard bindings would fit between the racks. I have my fronts in the notches in the door sill and I have my rears push almost all the way to the back of the door, up against the window.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds good. Looks like ill just have to trial and error to see if the criterium with my 29er will allow the hatch to open without hitting. Dont plan on using the rails for anything but bikes.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

lausch said:


> As far as I know, OEM Audi crossbars do not have locks or provisions for a lock. See my post http://forums.fourtitude.com/showpost.php?p=79650712. YMMV.
> 
> Brian


It's the same ones. But the end caps have a key slot. Weird. Seems like I'm missing those other bars too that actually hold the bike. Mine do have those Velcro straps, though. Hmmm 

Doesn't have the t handle key either


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Found where I can buy a lock and key set 

FYI if anyone else is looking for it 

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/pr...nd-keys-COMPLETE-LOCK/5605878/4F9071734G.html


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

How are you going to remove the locks that are already on there though?


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

louiekaps said:


> How are you going to remove the locks that are already on there though?


Trial and error lol. I did a Google search and found this, "To remove the locks there is a small circlip holding the latch on the end of the key barrel. Remove the circlip to pull the end of the rack out and then remove the lock assy. To do this, with the rack upside down and a small screw driver to ping the circlip off. Also, you have to slide the 'feet' as far into the middle as possible then you can just get a jeweller's screwdriver in to pop the circlips out, then the locks slide out. All done!"

I wonder if I do need to order a T-Handle for it as well. What does the T-Handle do exactly?!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

audicoop79 said:


> Seems like I'm missing those other bars too that actually hold the bike.


You're not missing anything. Those are a la carte. Mine are by RockyMounts, and they're awesome.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

audicoop79 said:


> I wonder if I do need to order a T-Handle for it as well. What does the T-Handle do exactly?!


The t-handle is a torque wrench that is used to tighten the cross bars to the car. Its unique to the Cross bar, so technically someone can't remove your bars without the tool. I dont know why you would need locks. 

I can take a picture if you would like.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting!! Sure id love to see a pic! Thanks


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

The t-tool has a built in torque wrench, so you don't over torque


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

You'll need to find out the "code" for the tool for your rack. I bookmarked this page in case I lose mine.

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/products/Audi/Torque-wrench/5668179/8P0071712J.html


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sweet thanks!!! Much appreciation


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Got everything installed last night and couldnt be happier with it. I went with:

Thule aero blades 47" black
Thule 480r
Thule 1417
And started off with one black thule 598 criterium

First off i love the way the 47" bars look, even though they just barely fit in the front. I dont plan on ever having more than 3 bikes up there so i had no need for 53". I went ahead and installed the feet directly above the notches since itd be easier to reinstall there than thules instructions.

Im extremely happy with the criterium bike carrier. Only got up to 55 mph on the trip to the trail today but my god was it stable. Also it only takes about a minute to load/unload. This is my first rack ever but my expectation was to have a lot more tire wobbles and alot more **** in my pants. So far my drawers are clean. Ill definitely be purchasing another criterium. 

My 18.5" frame 29er fit with tons of room. To anyone not sure about upright carriers this thing kicked ass. Also have tons of hatch clearance. 

I also put down lamin x rack guard and well see how it holds up.


----------



## audicoop79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok I see what's different. I have the rails on the roof and have a different mount. 

No need for a torque key


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a complete Thule system (aero bars), still in the box, for my 2006 A3 (w/ open sky, it is compatible) sitting in my garage. I bought it to transport my SUP and surfboard.
Long story, but the short version: purpose was to transport the boards between my beach house and residence which is also close to the water. I'm home so seldom that I ended up leaving the boards at the beach house full-time.
So now I'm trying to decide:
A. Keep them, just in case.
B. install them, just in case,
C. Sell them.
I'm leaning towards A. at this point.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm like you Scott. I bought everything, but now put them on a shelf in the garage...just in case.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Johnny, you don't have enough posts :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skotti said:


> Johnny, you don't have enough posts :laugh:


You can get different feet for the bars eh... My rack is from An A4

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

anybody know if there is a double kayak holder for the oem bars?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> Johnny, you don't have enough posts :laugh:


Must've missed this...but I'm working on 15k


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

*Roof rack and Gas Station in one shot*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fefyfo said:


>


Unf that color.. so not fair.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Found some kayak racks...


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Votex bars and ProRack box from REI


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Does that box use the T-channel for mounting, or does it have U-bolts that wrap around the OEM bars?


----------



## Luki13 (Aug 14, 2008)

lausch said:


> ^ Does that box use the T-channel for mounting, or does it have U-bolts that wrap around the OEM bars?


U-bolts. Like Home Depot U-bolts. The set that came with the box fit my MKV Rabbit bars but these are taller. Found out two days before vacation - LOL


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Bump!!*

Bump!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto, which box is ^ again?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Ponto, which box is ^ again?


Atlantis 1800 sir 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Danke.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mm dat thule. 








[/url]Mmmm Euro by Das Ponto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

My roof rack got a new responsibility today.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm looking a 480r foot pack asap text if you have one for sale 2523084416


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Was looking for a wheel holder that would slide into my Audi [and Thule] load bars the way my RockyMounts do. Saris couldn't confirm compatibility, but ProRac replied with the width and height of the square nut (.25" x .75") in their Wheel Holder Kit and it fits. $75 for a pair on Amazon. Thought I'd share.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

phone pic


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^ Nice!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Out 4-wheelin' again, eh? 




cookboy said:


> Found some kayak racks...[/IMG]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Was looking for a wheel holder that would slide into my Audi [and Thule] load bars the way my RockyMounts do. Saris couldn't confirm compatibility, but ProRac replied with the width and height of the square nut (.25" x .75") in their Wheel Holder Kit and it fits. $75 for a pair on Amazon. Thought I'd share.


oh my, glad I saw this - I want rocky mounts, but didn't want to toss my wheel in the car.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> oh my, glad I saw this - I want rocky mounts, but didn't want to toss my wheel in the car.


1. Euro Pitch Forks FTW!
2. Search for my post on the RockyMounts.
3. ECS is having a sale right now. 25% off through 9/13.
4. ProRac Wheel Holder www.prorac.com/tenttrailerapps.php


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> 1. Euro Pitch Forks FTW!
> 2. Search for my post on the RockyMounts.
> 3. ECS is having a sale right now. 25% off through 9/13.
> 4. ProRac Wheel Holder www.prorac.com/tenttrailerapps.php


damn someone from murica buy and save me shipping! lol jk no money right now... find out in an hour if I bought a house or not.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

A few pages back ...



lausch said:


> Rack-specific thread here: A3 + OEM Load Bars + RockyMounts Euro Pitch Fork


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> A few pages back ...


I didn't forget. lol


----------



## Cris (Feb 26, 1999)

For Land & Sea. 2006 A3 2.0T DSG. 
Thule 480R + 47" Aeroblade. 

@Yosemite NP. With Thule Atlantis 1600 


@Moss Landing, CA. With Thule K-Guard kayak rack.


----------



## variant138 (Dec 18, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Found this online see if that's what you're looking for:



has anybody else had trouble with this set up? trying to install this on my '12, but i can't seem to get it right. with a few wiggles/pulls the feet keep popping off...


----------

